# boat oil question



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, so we were about 2 miles out of the pass yesterday when we encountered a problem. I noticed that the auto-bilge started pumping out tons of oil. We stopped the boat and realized that the nipple that attaches the oil tank (oil injected, 200 hp merc) had broken. The problem was that the air pressure line remained intact. The result was that all of the oil in the tank was pumped into the bilge area. 

We spent a long time cleaning up the mess and attempting to fix the problem to no avail. We had just filled up, so I new exactly how much fuel I had in the tank. I wound up just adding 1.5 gallons of oil to the actual gas tank for a 50:1 mix. The motor ran fine without any problems. Hell, I think it actual sounded better than it has in the past.

Here is my question. Is there any danger to running the boat like that? I mean, what happens when the exterior oil tank is empty, but I have added oil to the gas. Is there any danger that the oil pump will pump air into the fuel? The reason I'm asking, is because it's going to take a while to get that part in and I want to get these last few trips in before snapper season ends. 

Is there any reason why I just cant keep mixing the fuel/oil together at the pump? I remember doing this ritual every week when I owned an outboard that did not have oil injection. I might even prefer to do it this way if it does no harm to the engine. Wouldnt have to worry about the stupid oil pump going out anymore if that was the case.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have heard that the carbs or injectors are not made to handle mixed oil. I also would actually prefer to premix the oil also, Never any question about things going wrong, all it takes is once, and to avoid a bad day out it is worth it.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Need more info on the motor. If it is a Carburated Mercury, the oil is injected into the fuel line before the carbs, so pre-mixing doesn't matter. What part is it that you need?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i would talk to a dealer tomorrow. if it is an efi unit, that is a no-no!:nonono


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *sosmarine (10/21/2007)*Need more info on the motor. If it is a Carburated Mercury, the oil is injected into the fuel line before the carbs, so pre-mixing doesn't matter. What part is it that you need?[/quote
> 
> Ok, let me see if I can describe the part. On the oil tank (the big one by the bilge pump) there are two caps. One is a fill cap that is just a standard cap. The other cap is the same size as the other one, but it has connected to it two plastic hose lines. One line pressurizes the tank and the other draws oil via a long siphon stick that goes into the oil tank. It is the cap that has the siphon stick attached to it that I need.
> 
> ...


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I check my local dealer and they do not stock it. Their price was $117.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *www.fishing (10/21/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *whipper snapper (10/21/2007)*i would talk to a dealer tomorrow. if it is an efi unit, that is a no-no!:nonono
> ...


my yamaha book says do not ever run pre-mix through my hpdi engine, that might be the difference. efi vs hpdi

i dunno.....

these things arevery well designed,i wouldn't go riggin' my shit up. i would fix it. but that'sjust me. i think you would probably spend that 120.00 in extraoil the next 2 months:letsparty


----------

